# Como gestionar un bar



## vaca (18 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias,
Soy propietario en la actualidad de 4 restaurantes y en mi vida profesional he llegado ha montar mas de 15 todos ellos de EXITO y actualmente todos funcionando y dejando beneficios a los actuales propietarios por seguir mis consejos.
En primer lugar quiero decir que he tenido restaurantes de 120 mts. hasta algunos de 500 y 700 mts. y NUNCA me he puesto detras de una barra ni a servir en las mesas porque mi trabajo es de GESTOR y GERENTE y NO de CAMARERO ( error muy habitual en muchos propietarios que por hacer el trabajo de un camarero no hacen el de gestor y asi es va ) NUNCA debes ahorrarte un sueldo e un camarero y abandonar tu labor, que por cierto mis negocios estan abiertos una media de 14 horas al dia y son 4 con lo cual como no sea que me corte en 4 piezas dificil lo veo para estar en cada uno y encima las 14 horas que estan abiertos Aqui el punto 1 donde difiero con el articulo.
En mis locales se vende el cafe solo a 0,55 € y el cortado a 0,60 € utilizando de materia prima cafe italiano de primera calidad con coste de 22,00 €/Kg y puedo asegurar que gano muuucho dinero con esos precios ya que la hosteleria de HOY es volumen lo que marca la diferencia y en mi caso desde hace años prefiero vender 100 cafes a 0,50 que 40 a 0,80 Aqui el punto 2 donde difiero con el articulo.
Tengo negocios de ASADORES a las afueras de la ciudad y la gente viene a mi local sin necesidad de estar en una calle de mucho trafico ni alta afluencia de personas y vienen porque en mi caso pueden comer 1/2 pollo con patatas fritas servido en mesa por 4,50 € y gano mucho dinero porque mi concepto es mejor vender 1.000 pollos que 300 y por eso mi precio se adapta al nuevo concepto de que la hosteleria funciona como muchos otros negocios hoy “POR VOLUMEN DE VENTA” y para vender hay que poner precios de hoy para bolsillos de hoy. Aqui el punto 3 donde difiero con el articulo.
He visto un comentario donde se habla de sueldo más seguridad social de dos empleados igual a 3.600 € ¿ usted que contrata ? ministros ( tenemos que tener claro que la hosteleria de hoy se adapta a los sueldos de hoy y la verdad esos sueldos más bien parecen de albañiles de primera en epoca del boom inmobiliario. Aqui 4 punto donde diferimos.
En mis locales las cañas son a 0,60 € y gano dinero y con cerveza de marca reconocida.
Si el camarero te roba con las herramientas tecnologicas de hoy es porque inevitablemente eres TONTO y seguro te robaran en todos los sectores donde te muevas y no solo en hosteleria
Resumiendo para terminar con este testamento solo os digo que la hosteleria es uno de los negocios mas bonitos que existen por algunas razones que enumero a continuación y oslo dice alguien que ha tenido negocios en mas de 6 sectores economicos a lo largo de su vida.
1- Bonito porque el cliente viene a TU casa y no tienes que ir tu a la suya.
2- Bonito porque te da la posibilidad de relacionarte y compartir algo tan placentero como es la buena mesa.
3- Bonito porque cuando cierras la puerta lo que esta dentro es tuyo y no hay fiados ni impagados ni tienes la necesidad de no dormir pensando si lo que vendiste hoy lo vas a cobrar (esto ultimo algo muy habitual en la españa de hoy como son los impagados).
4- Bonito porque en la España de hoy tan competitiva tienes la posibilidad de negociar tus compras mejor que nunca y con la facilidad de comprar lo que necesitas y cuando lo necesitas y encima a credito cuando TU vendes de contado ( o sea que trabajas con el dinero del proveedor ).
5- Bonito porque compras como en mi caso 1 Kg. de cafe a 22 € y en mi caso BARATO lo vendo casi al triple y encima el proveedor me pone la cafetera, el molinillo y el mantenimiento GRATIS a cambio de comprarle el cafe.
Para terminar solo os pongo un ejemplo, ¿ sabes cuanto cuesta montar una ferreteria ? ¿ sabes el margen de una ferreteria ? ¿ sabes cuando vas a vender esos martillos o esas cerraduras que te llegaron hoy ? ¿ dejarias la ferreteria sola en manos del empleado ? ¿ te compraria un pequeño contratista los materiales de obra de contado a TI cuando la competencia se los da a 60 dias para pagar ? A que ahora si ves ventajas en el negocio de la hosteleria. Yo por experiencia te digo que es uno de los mejores negocios que existe hoy en España y de ahi la propaganda de Coca-Cola NUESTROS BENDITOS BARES y es que dejo una reflexión de que a pesar de ser una potencia turistica NO sabemos trabajar hosteleria porque siempre estamos acostumbrados al PELOTAZO pero de que es un negocio BONITO LO ES y NO es necesario estar 14 horas en el negocio y NO es necesario ponerte de camarero.

(copiado en los comentarios)
Maneras de arruinarse a la hora de montar un restaurante.


----------



## MacGuyver (18 Ago 2014)

_*10 buenos consejos para montar un bar*_


*1º Consejo*: Nuestro primer consejo para comenzar a arruinarse rápidamente es buscar un local de esos medio baratos que ya se han traspasado como 50 veces, además no miraremos el estado de la licencia, y si se requieren modificaciones en las instalaciones (con el cambio de titularidad) ya que el local esta muy guapo y no le hace falta de nada.

Y es que esto de la hosteleria está “chupao”, pagamos el traspaso (barato pero con varias decenas de miles de euros), lo limpiamos, y hala “se acabó la crisis” que esto de la hosteleria da pasta, fijate que “un kilo de café vale 5 euros y salen 100 cafes”.

Eso de hacer un estudio de mercado “pa qué” si con este pedazo de bar que no sé porque han traspasado 50 veces y con lo majo que soy yo , lo lleno en seguida. “en fin, esto esta hecho”.


*2º Consejo*: Si no tiene muchas ganas de estar 12 o 13 horas (minimo) detras de la barra ya que es muy cansado…… lo mejor es poner un par de chorbas de presencia… alegre y muy receptivas (por turno), mas un cocinero, un ayudante (por turno), y como no queremos ser el que limpie la suciedad ajena, tambien una limpiadora y un fregaplatos (vamos para darnos la vidorra).


*3º Consejo*: Hay que invitar a la inaguración todos los amiguetes, familia cercana y lejana e incluso los que pasen seran bienvenidos “pa que vean” el pedazo de bar que se ha hecho con cuatro perras y no va a faltar de nada, tapitas, jamon, unas buenas cigalitas… enfin, que se vea poderio.


*4º Consejo*: Hay que hacer una carta lo más amplia posible, hay que tener de todo desde hamburguesas hasta chuletones, todo tipo de pescados y mariscos; que el que entre en el restaurante no le falte de nada y pueda pedir de todo.


*5º Consejo*: Para que los camareros no se sientan mal “no desconfie de ellos” ya se sabe que todo el mundo es honrado (sobre todo el gremio de los camareros) y total por algún cubata que inviten a sus amiguetes (o por algún Eurillo que no llegue a la caja) tampoco pasa nada. Y sobre todo no ponga un TPV para controlar las ventas y las compras con una registradora de cuatro departamentos vale.


*6º Consejo*: No controle las compras de la cocina, el cocinero es muy bueno y pedirá lo que necesite para dar bien de comer a los clientes y que nunca falte comida en las neveras (aunque se estropee, se tira y se acabó), recuerde que poner langosta y chuletones en el menú de 9€ es una buena promoción para el negocio.


*7º Consejo*: Compre todas las bebidas al mismo proveedor, escoja el más simpático, al fin y al cabo mas o menos todos llevan los mismos precios y sobre todo que los camareros le hagan la lista de compra y se ocupen de recibir la mercancía y firmar los albaranes.


*8º Consejo*: Deje que sus empleados regulen el aire acondicionado o la calefacción sin ningún tipo de restricciones, en verano a congelarse y en invierno a freirse, electricas se lo agradecerá y sus empleados y clientes tambien.


*9º Consejo*: Esté el menor tiempo posible en el negocio, (para no presionar a los empleados) y siempre que vaya lleve a sus amiguetes para que lo acompañen y se tomen unas copas a su salud, ya que esta allí aproveche la ocasión para invitar a una ronda a todos los que estén en el bar (al fin y al cabo es bueno para promocionar el negocio y tener contenta la clientela).


*10º Consejo*: Y por último o quizás debia haber sido el primer consejo.

Si usted no es profesional del sector y conoció algún camarero o cocinero por ahí por alguna discoteca o bar a las tantas de la madrugada no lo dude ¡ESE ES EL SOCIO IDEAL! hagan sociedad, ¡usted pone la pasta y el el trabajo!, deje que el lleve el negocio y no se preocupe por nada que en poco tiempo conseguirá su objetivo principal.


----------



## malo2 (18 Ago 2014)

señal de que es un buen negocio, es que los chinos pierden el culo por montar un bar o un restaurante y a ninguno se le ocurre montar una ferretería.


----------



## RETAMA (18 Ago 2014)

Los consejos son muy buenos consejos y el espabilao que tiene 4 restaurantes es un fantasma que se contradice en lo que cuenta.


----------



## YOL (18 Ago 2014)

El bar es el negocio tipico del tonto con iniciativa,

Aunque si que es posible ganar dinero con un bar , solo tienes que hacer las cosas bien. pero entre los emprendedores de hoy en dia eso es tabu.


----------



## OyF (18 Ago 2014)

Es que en ispania sólo se sabe de bares, pero nada de gestión empresarial...


----------



## olof (18 Ago 2014)

Un café a 55ctm? Hace años q no veo eso!!!


----------



## Gji (18 Ago 2014)

El palillo en los dientes es fundamental.


----------



## musu19 (18 Ago 2014)

olof dijo:


> Un café a 55ctm? Hace años q no veo eso!!!



ni lo veras... 55ctm x cafe es quiebra!!!


----------



## Enterao (19 Ago 2014)

lo peor de los bares es que si van mal poco puedes hacer aparte de tirar precios .yo conozco a varios que tienen tal deuda con los proveedores que al final se tendran que quedar ellos el bar...


----------



## chaber (19 Ago 2014)

malo2 dijo:


> señal de que es un buen negocio, es que los chinos pierden el culo por montar un bar o un restaurante y a ninguno se le ocurre montar una ferretería.



Una ferretería supone un trabajo mucho más prolijo que llevar un bar, y si encima eres chino ya ni hablamos.

Pero cuantas ferreterías conoces que hayan cerrado? Pocas, son negocios de toda la vida.


----------



## Enterao (19 Ago 2014)

pues yo conozco muchas ferreterias que han cerrado . no se bien a que se debe . supongo que al TIRAR y NO ARREGLAR que se ha puesto de moda.tambien a los leroys merlins y demas ..


----------



## Medianoche (19 Ago 2014)

RETAMA dijo:


> Los consejos son muy buenos consejos y el espabilao que tiene 4 restaurantes es un fantasma que se contradice en lo que cuenta.



Más que espabilao, al leerlo me ha dado más sensación de auténtico negrero. Ha sido gracioso ver como luego se le quería dar a los sitios un matiz cálido, hogareño y familiar.


----------



## Naguissa (19 Ago 2014)

Pregúntale a éste....


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (19 Ago 2014)

Los hay mejores aún, que te ven trabajando de camarero, ven que conoces tu oficio, que vendes bien y ya quieren abrir un bar, organizar toda la instalación, gestionar los pedidos y que te pongas a trabajar para ellos. Todo eso sin tener ninguna experiencia previa, e incluso alguno, pretender meter a la parienta en la cocina. 

Es curioso como pretenden saber más que uno que tiene sus estudios, se sacó la fp, y que hizo sus cursos de marketing y contabilidad. Es muy curioso como te miran por encima del hombro por trabajar de camarero, algunos creen que te hacen un favor abriéndote un bar. Lo descojonante ya es que pretendan que vuelvas a España, ganando la cuarta parte, y chupes el doble de horarios.


----------



## musu19 (19 Ago 2014)

chaber dijo:


> Una ferretería supone un trabajo mucho más prolijo que llevar un bar, y si encima eres chino ya ni hablamos.
> 
> Pero cuantas ferreterías conoces que hayan cerrado? Pocas, son negocios de toda la vida.



y cuantas ferreterias ves nuevas??? ninguna, las que quedan son negocios familiares montados por padres o abuelos... viven de una clientela fiel y por que el bajo tiene un alquiler antiguo o es en propiedad!!!


----------



## chaber (19 Ago 2014)

musu19 dijo:


> y cuantas ferreterias ves nuevas??? ninguna, las que quedan son negocios familiares montados por padres o abuelos... viven de una clientela fiel y por que el bajo tiene un alquiler antiguo o es en propiedad!!!



Nuevas ninguna, porque se lo llevan todo las "suficies" pero las viejas ferreterias no cierran ante la competencia de las grandes suficies, no como las tienda de ropa, bares, cines, tiendas de electrodomésticos... Por algo será.


----------



## musu19 (19 Ago 2014)

chaber dijo:


> Por algo será.



Te lo digo.. por que son herencia familiar y alquiler barato del bajo o en propiedad... eso no quiere decir que sea rentable... si no que se mantiene... simplemente eso, se mantiene o cierra, pero no abre una nueva!!!


----------



## chaber (20 Ago 2014)

La mayoría de ferreterias nuevas se abren en polígonos industriales, normalmente son de pocas marcas o una sola directamente. Los tiempos de abrir una ferretería en el barrio, con miles de referencias, con varios proveedores etc... han pasado a mejor vida, ya nadie repara nada en casa, si no funciona se tira y se compra nuevo hecho por los chinos por Ikea. 

Los tiempos han cambiado y evidentemente el modelo antiguo de ferretería ya no está adecuado ni se abrirán de nuevas, más aún con internet, pero que no hayan cerrado muchas de ellas a pesar de la presión de las grandes superfícies te dice que era un negocio bastante más sólido y sensato que la mayoría de los tropecientos bares fashion, tiendas de zapatos, franquicias de informática, creditos, yogures, cuidado de uñas, etc... que abren y cierran en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.


----------



## dmg8i7i4 (21 Ago 2014)

olof dijo:


> Un café a 55ctm? Hace años q no veo eso!!!



Y cañas a 0,60 €!!! Creo que ese tio es el que lleva la cafetería del Congreso....


----------



## moralcep (1 Nov 2016)

*Voy por el primer restaurante*

Muy buenos consejos, los tomare todos muy claros. Yo estoy en las mías en estos momentos y quisiera saber los consejos que me pudiesen dar sobre productos de hostelería en general, hay varias tiendas que conseguí y unos productos super interesantes, que no se si sea relevante comprarlos, pero en esas estoy. :


----------



## Torette (2 Nov 2016)

Negocio sin futuro aguantando a borrachos cuentavidas


----------



## automono (2 Nov 2016)

bueno, si quereis drogas putas sexo pedofilia y que sean ladrones estafadores spam


----------



## Kalevala (3 Nov 2016)

> prefiero vender 100 cafes a 0,50 que 40 a 0,80



lo primero da 50 euros, lo segundo 32 euros, diferencia de 18 euros al dia menos los gastos extra (no solo el cafe, sino el lavado de tazas, tiempo del camarero, etc). 20-25 euros de diferencia.

Pero con el cafe a 0,50, atrae clientela que se toma una tostada, un bollito, luego se pasa por la tarde a por la birra, etc.

Hay que saber qué productos te dan dinero y qué productos te dan clientes. Eso es gestión!!!


----------



## Sospecha (3 Nov 2016)

moralcep dijo:


> Muy buenos consejos, los tomare todos muy claros. Yo estoy en las mías en estos momentos y quisiera saber los consejos que me pudiesen dar sobre productos de hostelería en general, hay varias tiendas que conseguí y unos productos super interesantes, que no se si sea relevante comprarlos, pero en esas estoy. :



¿estás seguro de dónde te vas a meter? Mucha suerte.

Pues si quieres puedes comprar mesas refrigreradas para la cocina, ok. Pero casi que mejor una nevera industrial. Para las bebidas y demás habla con los almacenes que te suministres bebidas que ellos te las prestan.

La cafetera (con sus molinillos, tazas, etc) igual, hablas con una empresa y por la compra de un mínimo de producto te la prestan.

Mesas de trabajo, freidora, campanas extractoras, tostadora, plancha, fuegos, vinatero, máquinas de hielo, horno sí necesitaras si estás montando un restaurante.

No sé muy bien que tipo de negocio vas a montar ni a qué dimenaiones ni en qué etapa estás, ni si lo que te he dicho te ha servido para algo o no. Si tienes una duda más concreta puedes hacerla, y si sé te la contesto.


----------



## true (3 Nov 2016)

Yo también pasé muchos años de vida profesional en el sector hostelero y tengo claro que es un sector del pasado.

Fueron buenos años y muy rentables, pero pasaron.

Algunos hechos que confirman mis impresiones que someto a vuestro amable debate (Gracias por abtenerse trolleadores habituales):

01/ Vas por la calle, o el metro, y ves a un 25% de la población con el bolsito del tupper colgado, o lo que es lo mismo; Clientes potenciales de menú que optan por no gastar su dinero en Hostelería.

02/ Vas por la calle, y el único parámetro de competitividad es precio, que es una mala estrategia porque siempre llegará una más barato que tú.

03/ Paradojicamente, el cliente que se mueve por precio es muy exigente, y eso supone mayores costes para dar buen servicio (mas personal), mejores aperitivos (Mas materia prima), Local agradable (Mayor inmovilizado)

04/ Y acabo contando que un problema serio del sector es que el ratio de horas rentables versus horas totales de apertura no supera el 35%, ya que para que todo este a punto hace falta preración, limpieza, supervisión y montaje y todo ello son horas de trabajo que hay que incorporar a costes

En definitiva, los negocios interesantes necesitan alto valor añadido... los negocios de bajo margen son negocios de difícil gestion.

Pero vamos, que igual no tengo ni idea de lo que digo


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2016)

true dijo:


> Yo también pasé muchos años de vida profesional en el sector hostelero y tengo claro que es un sector del pasado.
> 
> Fueron buenos años y muy rentables, pero pasaron.
> 
> ...



Estoy básicamente de acuerdo con todo lo que dices. Trabajé en hostelería casi 10 años y las cosas básicas como negocio no han cambiado, o lo han hecho a peor.

En cualquier negocio de hostelería, la caja se divide en tres partes: una para los proveedores, otra para los gastos (alquiler, luz, gas, etc) y una tercera que es el beneficio bruto (de ahí quitar tus impuestos y cotizaciones). Si necesitas para pagar los gastos 2.000 y para poder vivir tú otros 2.000, está claro que tienes que hacer más de 6.000 euros de caja al mes, un mes con otro. ¿Se pueden hacer más de 200 pavos cada día en cada bar?

Es decir que si la ginebra más el coste del hielo, el limón y la tónica, tiene un coste total de 2 ó 2.20 euros, no lo vendas por menos de 6 ó 6.60 porque perderás dinero. No todo el mundo se puede gastar 6 pavos en una copa, con lo que el mercado de la hostelería que tenía algún interés (las copas) lo está perdiendo.

Pretender ganar dinero con menús del día es una ilusión. No me parece que de un menú de tres entradas, pan y vino se pueda obtener un 33 ó 35% de beneficio. Lo mismo con los montaditos a un euro los lunes o con el tercio de Ambar a 1 euro y te pongo cacahuetes.

En este momento creo que solo se puede sacar algo en limpio si das algo que sea original, donde la gente vaya por la novedad y, si eres capaz de ir innovando, pues seguro que vas saliendo adelante.

Me canso de ver bares que cierran, en el centro de la ciudad y en mi barrio. ¿por qué se los quedan los chinos? porque llevan el bar como lo llevaban en mi pueblo cuando yo era pequeño. Son familias que literalmente viven en el bar. No es un negocio, es su casa. Allí pasan 16 horas diarias y allí hacen los niños los deberes. Así, sí. Considerado como un negocio normal, no.


----------



## workforfood (3 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Estoy básicamente de acuerdo con todo lo que dices. Trabajé en hostelería casi 10 años y las cosas básicas como negocio no han cambiado, o lo han hecho a peor.
> 
> En cualquier negocio de hostelería, la caja se divide en tres partes: una para los proveedores, otra para los gastos (alquiler, luz, gas, etc) y una tercera que es el beneficio bruto (de ahí quitar tus impuestos y cotizaciones). Si necesitas para pagar los gastos 2.000 y para poder vivir tú otros 2.000, está claro que tienes que hacer más de 6.000 euros de caja al mes, un mes con otro. ¿Se pueden hacer más de 200 pavos cada día en cada bar?
> 
> ...



Los cojones un menú del día para el que lo hace no le cuesta más que de coste 1€ o como mucho 2 € por plato tenemos 2 platos como mucho le cuesta 4 € en materia prima y cocinado con postre incluido si lo vende a 8-12 € saca un beneficio del 200% mínimo y en las bebidas le meten un mínimo del 500% de beneficio. 

Ellos la materia prima no la compran en el mercado la compran con proveedores que se lo venden la mitad de lo que cuesta en el mercado. El problema es que de ese beneficio se repercute todo, el personal, la energía, impuestos y quedará un beneficio muy pequeño o inexistente según la cantidad de personal pero si es un lugar muy concurrido tendrán los costes y beneficios a la par y será rentable.


----------



## Lombroso (3 Nov 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cojones un menú del día para el que lo hace no le cuesta más que de coste 1€ o como mucho 2 € por plato tenemos 2 platos como mucho le cuesta 4 € en materia prima y cocinado con postre incluido si lo vende a 8-12 € saca un beneficio del 200% mínimo y en las bebidas le meten un mínimo del 500% de beneficio.
> 
> Ellos la materia prima no la compran en el mercado la compran con proveedores que se lo venden la mitad de lo que cuesta en el mercado. El problema es que de ese beneficio se repercute todo, el personal, la energía, impuestos y quedará un beneficio muy pequeño o inexistente según la cantidad de personal pero si es un lugar muy concurrido tendrán los costes y beneficios a la par y será rentable.



Típico comentario del que con 5 € pretende comer de mantel y servilleta de tela. Se nota que en la puta vida has estado detrás de la barra del bar y, si lo has estado, no te has enterado de la película. Cuando dices que a la bebida le sacan un 500% mínimo de beneficio te delatas. En mi zona compro el botellín de 20 cl. de mahou a 0,36 € iva incluido. Calcula "tu" 500 % y mira si es posible. Lo del coste de las materias primas no hace falta ni contestarte.


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2016)

los baretos no calculan precios (costes+G.G.+B.I.), van al precio que le pueden sacar al cliente sin que se sienta subjetivamente atracado (total por 1,2,3,5€ más que en mi casa...me lo tomo en el bar), lo que se traduce en beneficios astronómicos pero sobre pequeñas bases y si no tienen volumen se van al arroyo.


----------



## Andrespp (3 Nov 2016)

viendo lo que veo por mi zona y alreadedores, si tuviese que montar algun dia un restaurante (ojala que no, pero nunca se sabe), lo orientaria hacia la clientela de lujo.

En serio, por aqui hay montones de restaurantes bastante decentes de precios medios e incluso bajos que no se comen un colin, pero los de alto copete salen casi a lleno diario


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2016)

Andrespp dijo:


> viendo lo que veo por mi zona y alreadedores, si tuviese que montar algun dia un restaurante (ojala que no, pero nunca se sabe), lo orientaria hacia la clientela de lujo.
> 
> En serio, por aqui hay montones de restaurantes bastante decentes de precios medios e incluso bajos que no se comen un colin, pero los de alto copete salen casi a lleno diario



Yo si tuviera que montar un restaurante no lo haría en España. Un restaurante español, pero no aquí.

José Andrés: "No creo que abra un restaurante en España. Allí voy a disfrutar"


----------



## Lanzalosdados (3 Nov 2016)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo si tuviera que montar un restaurante no lo haría en España. Un restaurante español, pero no aquí.
> 
> José Andrés: "No creo que abra un restaurante en España. Allí voy a disfrutar"



Como estés en un buen sitio y hagas las cosas como debes, aquí en España se puede vivir MUY bien con un restaurante que tenga buen tránsito. Y cuando digo muy bien, es que conozco gente que se ha montado partiendo desde cero,pero haciendo las cosas con seriedad y profesionalidad.

Lo que pasa es que aquí la gente monta bares que no se diferencian los unos de los otros, de los que entras y sales con más pena que gloria, y obviamente no repetirías. Y encima hay algo que me hace mucha gracia, y es esta gente que monta esos sitios muy de puta madre decorados donde se han dejado toda la capitalización del paro, y después te sirven una mierda pinchá en un palo. Lógico que la ostia se oyese desde Bosnia.


----------



## el_ferretero (9 Nov 2016)

Ehhh que todavía quedamos ferreteros sin ayudas de herencias ni alquileres "low cost" ¡cabrones!

de los que nos sudamos el dinero que ganamos.

saludos


----------



## Lombroso (10 Nov 2016)

Lo que parece funcionar muy bien son las tiendas de comida para llevar. Cerca tengo una que por 5 € te ofrece primer plato, segundo plato y postre. La comida es básica pero muy sabrosa: paella, pasta, legumbres, ensaladas... de primero, y carne y pescado fundamentalmente de segundo, àcompañado de su guarnición. El postre también se lo curran bastante. Evidentemente no es paella de bogavante, ni la carne es solomillo, ni el pescado merluza fresca, pero como digo, es sabrosa y sobre todo cuantiosa. Sé de gente, sobre todo mayor, que con un menú come él y su señora. El plato suelto vale 3 €.

Los veo llegar sobre las 10:00 con bolsas de la compra y sobre las 15:30 están cerrando. Lo malo (para ellos) es que trabajan los domingos, eso sí, cierran los lunes. No me parece mala idea de negocio si se sabe ubicar en el lugar correcto.


----------



## Nagamasa (24 Nov 2016)

Enterao dijo:


> pues yo conozco muchas ferreterias que han cerrado . no se bien a que se debe . supongo que al TIRAR y NO ARREGLAR que se ha puesto de moda.tambien a los leroys merlins y demas ..



TIRAR y NO ARREGLAR sí, pero sobre todo las grandes superficies tipo Leroy Merlin, yo hace años que no voy a una ferretería, me agobia, mientras en una gran superficie puedo comparar los productos en la ferretería el paisano te coloca lo que se le viene en gana.


----------



## el_ferretero (26 Nov 2016)

Nagamasa dijo:


> TIRAR y NO ARREGLAR sí, pero sobre todo las grandes superficies tipo Leroy Merlin, yo hace años que no voy a una ferretería, me agobia, mientras en una gran superficie puedo comparar los productos en la ferretería el paisano te coloca lo que se le viene en gana.



No tienes ni idea de lo que dices...


----------



## _Agamenon (26 Nov 2016)

así Martínez: "Chicote se ha desquiciado y habrá pensado 'Martinator no va a poder con Chiquitator'" - YouTube


----------



## eltonelero (26 Nov 2016)

Al final los factores mas rentables son la localización, precio del local y el tipo de clientela.

El 90% de bares de pueblo suelen ser rentables porque tienen precios de local baratos (la mayoria en propiedad) , clientela fija (funcivagos, jubiletas, gente del pueblo que no tiene otro sitio donde tomar algo) y que no te van a exigir cosas muy complejas. Caña, cafes, carajillos....


----------



## fayser (26 Nov 2016)

Aprovechando que en este hilo hay gente que ha trabajado en hostelería, me gustaría hacer una pregunta que lleva tiempo en mi cabeza...

Hace 20 años, cuando las pesetas, te podías tomar una caña por 100 pesetas y unas bravas por 300. Un camarero cobraba unas 100.000 pesetas. Los bares funcionaban, había uno en cada esquina como toda la vida.

Hoy te puedes tomar una caña por 1,50 € (250 pts) y unas bravas por 4 € (670 pts). El camarero cobra 800 € y le puedes pegar una patada mañana mismo por dos duros, aparte de que casi todos son panchitos, moros y demás ralea que cobran más en negro que en blanco. ¿Cómo puede ser que haya tantos bares que cierran?


----------



## Velvetin (28 Nov 2016)

Impuestos altisimos, la clientela es menor y gasta menos. La calidad de la hosteleria va decreciendo tambien por estos motivos. El hostelero tiene que aumentar margenes de donde sea, porque bajando precios no aumenta la clientela.

Hace 25 años tuve un bar que abria a las 6 de la mañana y cerraba a las 10 de la noche. Domingos tarde, fiesta. No se paraba en todo el día amigo.
Ahora la mayoria abre a las 11 de la mañana y cierra despues de comer para volver a a abrir a las 18. La hosteleria cada vez se limita más al finde y , curiosamente por novedoso aqui en Pamplona, a la estafa del turista. Los bares de copas out total.


----------



## OKasesores.es (28 Nov 2016)

Como todos los negocios, tienes sus pros y sus contras.

No se van a enumerar porque en los bares de sobra es sabido.

Pero a quien realmente le gusta este tipo de negocio, y haciendo las cosas bien, he visto a mucho autónomo comenzando de cero, acabando haciendo bastante dinero. Y feliz porque es lo que le gusta. Eso no tiene precio.

Saludos!


----------



## Medianoche (28 Nov 2016)

Velvetin dijo:


> Impuestos altisimos, la clientela es menor y gasta menos. La calidad de la hosteleria va decreciendo tambien por estos motivos. El hostelero tiene que aumentar margenes de donde sea, porque bajando precios no aumenta la clientela.
> 
> Hace 25 años tuve un bar que abria a las 6 de la mañana y cerraba a las 10 de la noche. Domingos tarde, fiesta. No se paraba en todo el día amigo.
> Ahora la mayoria abre a las 11 de la mañana y cierra despues de comer para volver a a abrir a las 18. La hosteleria cada vez se limita más al finde y , curiosamente por novedoso aqui en Pamplona, a la estafa del turista. Los bares de copas out total.



Ya se ha comentado el cambio del modelo social.
Antes no te quedaba otra que pasar por el bar para socializar un poco, o encontrar a la cuadrilla.
Los chavales de hoy toda esa tramitación la hacen por el movil, por lo que el bar como punto de referencia para conectar ha dejado de tener esa función.


----------



## Enterao (28 Nov 2016)

pero insisto que se ve poca CREATIVIDAD en los bares ..todos hacen lo que han visto y supongo que al achacar la perdida de clientes a la crisis ni siquiera piensan en cambiar nada..

por ejemplo se puede ofrecer otro tipo de cafe mas barato y de mas calidad aguando uno mas caro como hacen los americanos . por que no se hace esto aqui ?


----------



## Lombroso (28 Nov 2016)

El problema de un bar son las horas muertas en comparación con las que realmente entra dinero en caja. Tú abres el bar a las 8 : 00 h. y los desayunos no se prolongan hasta mucho más de las 10:30 h. Posteriormente, hasta la hora de comer 13:00-13:30 no suele entrar casi nadie, tú, no obstante, has empezado a preparar la comida a las 12:00 después de haberte marchado a comprar al mercado (si haces las cosas bien). Si terminas las comidas y limpias te plantas en las 17:00 h. y por la tarde no hay ni meriendas, algunas cervezas a partir de las 19:30 y algún pincho de tortilla hasta la hora de cenar en la que si tienes suerte entrará alguien entre semana, sin embargo, tú tienes que estar ahí.

El resumen de todo ello es que te has pasado el día limpiando, comprando, cocinando y sirviendo y en tu caja ha entrado dinero solo en 3 horas de las 14 que te has pasado en el bar. ¿Es rentable? Si hay una buena planificación sí, el problema es que poca gente aguanta ese ritmo y prefiere contratar a alguien para que le limpie, para que le abra mientras él lleva a los nenes al cole y al segundo mes se cansa de tener abierto hasta tan tarde "porque no va nadie a partir de las 17:00", así que decide cerrar, en lugar de quedarse él solo para rascar 40 € limpios de mierda que al final del mes te suponen unos 1.000 €.

A colación diré que el domingo fui a hacer una gestión y decidimos almorzar. No había ni un bar abierto que no fuera una cadena de sándwiches y comidas congeladas. Encontramos un bar regentado por un chino, un único chino. Bar de reducidas dimensiones donde el tío lo hacía todo. Mientras tenía a la plancha la pechuga de los bocadillos que le pedimos, servía café, cobraba la cuenta, etc. Que le pregunten a ese tío si es rentable llevar un bar.


----------



## Enterao (28 Nov 2016)

cierto . aunque algunos dias de partido no dan abasto .. es un negocio muy cabrito con picos inesperados y muchas horas muerta...


----------

